
Spotify's nightmare realized: Chrome extension allows MP3 download of any song - uladzislau
http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/7/4309936/spotify-nightmare-chrome-extension-lets-users-download-any-song
======
tantalor
<https://github.com/raldenhoven/downloadify>

~~~
uslic001
I get an error when trying to install the crx file in Chrome (something about
invalud magic number).

~~~
tantalor
Try loading the unpacked extension?

The crx file works for me in Chrome 26.0.1410.65.

~~~
uslic001
Thanks it worked after I unpacked it.

------
downrightmike
Spotify's nightmare is how they take over your facebook profile.

